# Have 8% regular saving account with the Anglo Irish bank: - risk?



## I{U}Ireland (16 Jan 2009)

I have this 8% regular saving account with the Anglo Irish bank, with the curent changes and the government taking over the bank... is there any risk on my savings? should I close the account?


----------



## Guest128 (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*

Does the governments bank guarantee scheme ring any bells?


----------



## nansus (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*



I{U}Ireland said:


> I have this 8% regular saving account with the Anglo Irish bank, with the curent changes and the government taking over the bank... is there any risk on my savings? should I close the account?



Hope not,  NR is still operating  normally after nationalization.

The guarantee scheme is still in place.


----------



## ardmacha (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*

It will be interesting to see if they reduce interest rates now.


----------



## Mayo1969 (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*

Deleted


----------



## twofor1 (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*

*From the It’s your money.ie website today, Anglo Irish Bank – Information for consumers*

*Q: Is my money safe?*
A: Depositors in Ireland enjoy robust protection when it comes to the security of their money. Existing deposits in Anglo are protected under the deposit protection scheme up to a limit of €100,000. Up until September 2010, this protection is supplemented by the Government Bank Guarantee Scheme which guarantees all deposits. The nationalisation of Anglo will in no way adversely impact the deposits of customers. 

http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/index.jsp?1nID=93&2nID=100&3nID=153&nID=569&aID=657


----------



## bogle (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*

Would it be fair to say that the deposits are guaranteed unless the country goes bust e.g. IMF are called in?


----------



## crabbybear (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*

I thought it covered all deposits not just up to 100k for AIB ,BOI Anglo, IL&P and INBS.


----------



## KFB123 (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*

Savings and deposits are safer in Anglo than anywhere else at this stage. The government will ensure that they are safe. However going forward the deposit and savings rates being offered could change. Anglo are changing their rates on the 20th of January. 
In my opinion its the same as saving with POST Bank. Safe


----------



## TSThomas (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*



bogle said:


> Would it be fair to say that the deposits are guaranteed unless the country goes bust e.g. IMF are called in?



Well, that or any other number of hypothetical catastrophic situations occur, i.e. I wouldn't worry about it so much. There's a 100% state guarantee for the next 2 years.

I say this as someone with both a Monthly Saver account [Expiring June] & Fixed term account [Expiring December] with them. I'll not be queuing up to get them out anytime soon.


----------



## pudds (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*



bogle said:


> Would it be fair to say that the deposits are guaranteed unless the country goes bust e.g. IMF are called in?



thats a very interesting question indeed, and with no capable leaders  steering the ship through our biggest economic storm in living memory, I'm 
prepared to expect the unexpected.

I took my few washers out of Anglo a few months ago, and put them in NR, I feel sorry for anyone that bought shares in Anglo.


----------



## Guest128 (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank*



pudds said:


> I took my few washers out of Anglo a few months ago, and put them in NR, I feel sorry for anyone that bought shares in Anglo.



While I think we all agree that what went on in Anglo was wrong, the stock market is a dangerous game, you pay your money you take your chances. Nobody was saying anything when Anglo shares were flying up, shareholders were taking their dividend no questions asked. Shareholders obviously had the money to invest and risk, otherwise they would be opening deposit accounts like the rest of us. If you cant afford to lose your initial stake, dont stake it.


----------



## charlii (19 Feb 2009)

If you have money invested in BoI which they invest in shares. Now the BoI goes bust, is the money still yours through ownership of the shares?


----------



## z103 (19 Feb 2009)

> thats a very interesting question indeed, and with no capable leaders steering the ship through our biggest economic storm in living memory, I'm
> prepared to expect the unexpected.


I expect the country will go bust. I'd be surprised if we last till the end of the year.


----------

